# Skype - Ouvrir 2 comptes en même temps



## m1ke (26 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour,
je dispose de deux comptes Skype. Un professionnel et l'autre personnel. Comment faire pour ouvrir les deux comptes en même temps ?

Merci pour votre aide  .


----------



## pascalformac (26 Novembre 2006)

on peut en windows XP par d&#233;faut
Pas sur Mac


une solution ( non test&#233;e ) serait d'ouvrir un compte A sur un compte user OSX A et un compte Skype B sur user B
et de laisser les 2 sons d'appels entrants "on"

( comme on peut &#233;couter itunes du compte user A en etant sur compte B
il est possible que ca passe avec skype, ce n'est qu'une id&#233;e , non test&#233;e)


----------



## m1ke (26 Novembre 2006)

Oui, j'avais pensé à cette idée, mais je me demandais si quelqu'un n'avait pas trouvé la solution ou le logiciel qui pourrait permettre d'ouvrir 2 comptes skype sur une même session  .


----------



## pascalformac (26 Novembre 2006)

bingo!!

j'ai trouv&#233; la bidouille ( pour MAC OSX)

elle est pour Mac
va voir l&#224;
http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=52890


----------



## m1ke (26 Novembre 2006)

Arf, j'ai lu toute la dicussion, je ne comprend pas bien la manip pour que deux comptes soient ouverts sur une même session (1 seul user) ...

Tu peux m'éclairer ? Merci beaucoups


----------



## pascalformac (26 Novembre 2006)

hmmmmm
quoique bilingue je te cache pas que j'ai une_ flemme totalement dominicale_ :sleep:  de traduire le fil entier.

en fait il s'agit de quelques petites manips de Terminal afin de maintenir 2 comptes skype en simultané _" comme si "_ tu étais sous 2 comptes users OSX differents alors que tu es sur un seul

Attends qu'un specialiste du teminal passe
( perso j'utilise peu le terminal et vaut mieux ne pas se gourrer, et je ne vais pas tester  )


----------



## m1ke (26 Novembre 2006)

Ok ca marche.
Avis donc &#224; un sp&#233;cialiste  .
Merci.


Bon, on va mettre tout &#231;a dans "Internet", o&#249; &#231;a aurait du aller d&#232;s le d&#233;part !


----------



## Xiaolong (14 Novembre 2008)

Multi session de skype sous MAC ?

Ex: compte pro, compte perso

Sous pc, le programme s'appelle SKYPE launcher, qqn aurait-il trouve une solution ?

Je suis preneur


----------



## pascalformac (14 Novembre 2008)

il y a les manips sur le forum skype et ailleurs
dont le fil du haut


----------



## Xiaolong (17 Novembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> bingo!!
> 
> j'ai trouvé la bidouille ( pour MAC OSX)
> 
> ...





Merci de la reponse, mais malheureusment je ne comprends pas les explications, la manip qu'il faut faire.. Je ne parle pas de traduction du post en francais ou quoi que se soit mais pour moi c'est du Russe, voir quasi incomprehensible. Si qqn peut le dechiffrer en language courant, qui peut etre compris pas le commun des mortels, je suis preneur.

Un appel aux programmeurs...s'il vous prend l'envie de faire un "skype launcher" ca serait le top !

Merci quand meme


----------



## Xiaolong (17 Novembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> hmmmmm
> 
> Attends qu'un specialiste du teminal passe
> ( perso j'utilise peu le terminal et vaut mieux ne pas se gourrer, et je ne vais pas tester  )




...a ce jour pas de specialiste du Terminal ? Une petite aide ? Un petit programme?


----------

